
Xcode 9 is unacceptable - gorkemcetin
https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/89086
======
neximo64
Apple has really lost focus on quality under Tim Cook. It's subjective but if
someone were to make some site you could submit all sorts of glitches, the Mac
guys who used to poke fun at Windows 10 years ago would have been in for quite
a treat.

------
srigi
This is so true:

<cite> Apple's software quality is constantly degrading, especially last few
years. I am sure I am not the only one who can see this fact. </cite>

------
illuminati1911
While I agree that Apple's software quality could be much better, I really
don't understand why bring this up with Xcode 9. Xcode usually has been really
annoying pain in the ass, however with XCode 9 I have noticed nothing but
improvements.

Build times are faster, cleanup times are faster, wireless debugging, new nice
menu with cmd + click, no bugs so far etc.

~~~
soulchild37
Have you tried integrating Mapkit in your app and run it in Simulator? It
feels like Xcode is using your mac to mine bitcoin when you run app with
Mapkit.

~~~
illuminati1911
Not yet, but I guess I'll try next. :D

------
bartvk
The bugs he mentioned, are nothing but small fry. The guy is obviously
overworked or something.

Xcode could always be better, sure. But personally I'm having fun coding this
and that in Swift 4.

------
TotoBOD
Do you remember an XCode acceptable on its first version, because I don't and
I am using them since XCode 4...

------
iartem
Tell me which one is acceptable?

~~~
verletx64
XCode X

~~~
haftrine
is that EKS? or TEN?

